
HN reader - mrsebastian
http://hn_reader.joshhuckabee.com/
======
jhuckabee
Thanks mrsebastian for posting this and everyone else for the feedback.

I created this project several months ago as way to dive in and learn node.js.
I found it useful and enjoyable to use for myself and decided to throw it on
the web. For anyone interested, the code is available at
<https://github.com/jhuckabee/hn_reader>. Pull requests welcome.

Unfortunately a lot of sites don't like to be framed which makes the interface
annoying to use at times. Also, don't try to open it on a mobile device. It
flat out doesn't work. I hope to fix that in a future version. Despite these
annoyances, I still use it as my primary means of reading HN.

~~~
mrsebastian
There you are! Sorry about possibly jumping the gun :)

------
xutopia
I found a bug! I can't click on the HN Reader story more than once and go in
total recursion! :-D

Here is a screenshot
[https://img.skitch.com/20111223-dx69ix74wimn8twwmrqg1urm6j.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20111223-dx69ix74wimn8twwmrqg1urm6j.png)

~~~
pohungc
I'm not sure if that's really a bug, but I'm glad I'm not the first person to
do that as soon as I saw it!

------
mrsebastian
BTW, just to clarify -- this isn't my project. I noticed some clickthroughs
from this URL on one of my sites, checked it out, then submitted to HN :)

Hopefully the actual developer sees this thread and jumps in...

------
brohee
Underscores aren't legal in hostnames.

------
richardg
Nice and simple layout. Got a similar site too.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2529573> It's here -
<http://ireadhn.g-webtech.com/>

Did you use the same API? I have never had a chance to work on the comments
but got inspired to work on it again.

Good work!

------
geuis
This totally fails on iOS (iPhone). The screen is not resizeable. The left
column is fixed, and the right column is cut off.

------
tensafefrogs
Looks nice. I'd like to see the vote count for posts if possible (mostly
because I like to see how old/popular a post is)

------
richardburton
This is great. Personally I would love the rendering of the web-page to be in
the Readability format.

This is a critical feature!!! ;P

~~~
skadamat
I second this! Readability ftw

------
thanithani
Nice. I was working on one for a while too. The iFrame problem is definitely
the biggest hinderance. Comments also need styling:
<http://hn.thanithani.com/>

------
simonw
Wow, it looks like a surprisingly large number of sites refuse to be framed.
Shouldn't be too much of a surprise when you consider the threat of click-
jacking, but interesting to see none-the-less.

~~~
mmahemoff
Yes, I've written my own HN reader as well as other apps using iframes...and
basically the situation sucks.

With a reader like this, you have two real options: * Include regular iframes
and risk an increasing number of sites opting out with JavaScript or (more
politely) an X-Frame-Options header. * Use <iframe sandbox> to prevent people
busting out of it with JavaScript. But that stops all JavaScript, so apps and
videos won't show up.

Pity. iFrames have so many great uses like this Reader. Browsers really need
to deal with the clickjacking problem instead of forcing everyone to bust out
of them and making sites like this unusable.

~~~
username4
Why not use separate windows?

~~~
mmahemoff
Poor user experience. I like articles sliding in and out.

------
mike-cardwell
It doesn't handle gracefully, sites which prevent themselves from being opened
in frames by utilising the "frame-ancestors" option of Content-Security-
Policy.

------
mmackh
I've gone a different Route, converting the story to a readable format first:
<http://thequeue.org/hn>

~~~
mbel
Combination of your `queue' and `hn reader' would be the best news site ever.

~~~
mmackh
I'm interested in a collaboration

Edit: You could use my API
([http://thequeue.org/r?id=URL&title=Title](http://thequeue.org/r?id=URL&title=Title))

------
bigohms
Very cool. Some sites, like the Google 10,000 house article are blocking pages
rendered in frames. Perhaps there is a way to do DIVs?

------
hobonumber1
Would like to see URL changing as I click through so I can favourite - apart
from that, it really works well!

------
pbjorklund
Very nice! Would love j and k keyboard movement and loading of more stories
when you scroll near the end.

------
rrand
would be excellent if you added voting buttons in the title box as well!

------
tmcb
It should be kind of fun selecting this very link there.

~~~
benatkin
I started from the top, clicking every link, and hit this one. It's a frame-
friendly site!

------
username4
Reading HN is so fast with this.

------
laserDinosaur
nice, very nice!

------
intellection
Lovely to access.

Comment icon feels a little minimized, is it better for power users?

 _Importantly_ , unlike official 'comments' links, it is always clickable in
same place.

